# Malaga Airport Terminal T3



## ricardoylucia (Dec 1, 2009)

We are collecting friends tomorrow from Malaga Airport. So as we get our facts right and where to collect them etc, is the following correct or not.

We park as per usual in P2 or P3, make our way to the new T3 and wait for our friends somewhere inside - right or wrong?

We also gather, when they arrive at T3, they first have to go back through T2 passport, collect bags etc, then come out through arrivals in T3 - right or wrong?

Have looked on www.aena.es, but either we are a bit thick, but unable to find much about arrivals etc


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ricardoylucia said:


> We are collecting friends tomorrow from Malaga Airport. So as we get our facts right and where to collect them etc, is the following correct or not.
> 
> We park as per usual in P2 or P3, make our way to the new T3 and wait for our friends somewhere inside - right or wrong?
> 
> ...



Hhhmm, have I spoken to you already somewhere LOL??? Having just arrived this morning after spending easter in the UK I have just done it!!! park where you used to park, be prepared to walk a long way. We couldnt find any lifts or stairs inside, but that could have been us! We used a lift outside of the new terminal! Anyway, walk passed the old arrivals hall and you cannot miss the new bit, a lovely open area with seating etc. Go in there and there is the usual area to stand and wait for arrivals to come thru - there is a restaurant at the end of this area, which can be used as a meeting place if no one has a mobile phone.

We found the hardest bit was getting to our friends car in the car park, tired, lugguage, aching feet and we had to walk what seemed like miles!!!!!!!


Jo xxxxx


----------



## ricardoylucia (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks Jo for the info.

As we have to drive for about 2 hours, we shall be just as exhausted as our friends when they arrive. lol

It sounds if it is an experience to be taken. At least we and friends enjoy walking and it will be a bit of fun. When we take them back next week, we have wait a couple of hours for elderly mother (83) to fly in from the UK. We suggested to her to ask for 'special assistance', but she is rather stubborn. lol

Lucienne and her OH xx


----------

